# Favorite Landscape Image of 2014



## CmazzJK (Dec 30, 2014)

Didn't see one of these so I apologize if one already exists, but I was interested in seeing everyone's best/favorite landscapes of 2014.  Let's see whats out there, I will start with my favorite from my two week trip out west this summer, taken in RMNP, CO.

Rising Tundra


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 30, 2014)

nice shot...great light. 

So many to pick from this year, and this one might not even by my favorite, but it is one that I really liked and it was a really fun hike with my girlfriend.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't remember how many shots for this pano.




Georgetown020114 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## NickChurch (Dec 31, 2014)

My only real pano shot, ever. I will have more to choose from in 2015!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2014)

@Cmjazz - that's gorgeous
@jsecord - you need to post that night sky shot over the lake with the milky way - that was you wasn't it?  

Here's my favorite from 2014.  Went all up and down the coast of CA this summer and still didn't find anything as beautiful as fall in New England.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 31, 2014)

SquarePeg said:


> @Cmjazz - that's gorgeous
> @jsecord - you need to post that night sky shot over the lake with the milky way - that was you wasn't it?
> 
> Here's my favorite from 2014.  Went all up and down the coast of CA this summer and still didn't find anything as beautiful as fall in New England.
> ...



Gotta be more specific...most of the darker areas around here are on lakes/ponds, probably 75% of my milky way photos this year fit that description haha. Majeed did post a great milky way photo from crater lake I believe, you could be thinking of that


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > @Cmjazz - that's gorgeous
> ...



It was definitely taken in NH which is why I thought it was one of yours.  I was unfamiliar with the name and remember asking my brother if he knew where X lake was (he lives in Dover and is an avid hiker).  Ah well, no worries - the one you shared here already is really lovely as well.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 31, 2014)

Georgia on my mind



DSC_1843 (1024x684) by oldhippy.ed39, on Flickr


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 31, 2014)

SquarePeg said:


> It was definitely taken in NH which is why I thought it was one of yours.  I was unfamiliar with the name and remember asking my brother if he knew where X lake was (he lives in Dover and is an avid hiker).  Ah well, no worries - the one you shared here already is really lovely as well.




 
Lonesome Lake? Early during Milky Way season, beautiful spot.


----------



## paigew (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow, some truly stunning images in this thread!!




paigewilks.com-22.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 31, 2014)

@jsecord - that's the one!


----------



## virginie24jb (Dec 31, 2014)

@paigew I really like this shot, the mood and the treatment. Nicely done!

Really hard to choose. But if cityscapes are allowed then I'll have to go with this one. A memory of a fabulous 3-week-trip to the US. And the first print I made of one of my photos. I offered a 36x24 inches aluminum print of this picture to my parents for Christmas.



Chicago Skyline from North Avenue Beach I by virginieb20, on Flickr


----------



## Mike S. (Dec 31, 2014)

Palouse falls in the spring as the snow was melting in the mountains.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 1, 2015)

Beach by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## Trblmkr (Jan 1, 2015)

One of my favorites from this year. Sunrise over the Washington and Jefferson Monument during the peak of Cherry Blossom Season.




20140413 Tidal Basin 042 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jan 1, 2015)

Though it's been shot a million+ times, this is one of my top 5 favorites.




cmw3_d40_1684 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 3, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Though it's been shot a million+ times, this is one of my top 5 favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acadia is like a lot of New England locations....photographed a million times, but always worth the trip


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 3, 2015)

This wasn't my favorite until I printed it big and hung it in the gallery... but when it's on the wall it's almost as if you can walk into it.  3D-like...




Often Missed by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## bulldurham (Jan 4, 2015)

Fog Bound Sunrise. It didn't get particularly rave reviews when first posted on this forum but printed large, satin finish, this is a stunning image and has won one Best of Show and two Best in B&W awards.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 4, 2015)

This is one of my very few landscapes taken in 2014


----------



## paigew (Jan 4, 2015)

@bulldurham that is an amazing image!


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 4, 2015)

I didn't take nearly enough pictures in 2014.  But here's a favourite:





Bowron Lake by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## DaPOPO (Jan 4, 2015)

This was one of my favorites from Sedalia Colorado... I just cooled down one of them...


----------



## Michael Robinson (Jan 4, 2015)

Trblmkr said:


> One of my favorites from this year. Sunrise over the Washington and Jefferson Monument during the peak of Cherry Blossom Season.
> 
> 20140413 Tidal Basin 042 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


This picture is so damn beautiful!!


----------



## Michael Robinson (Jan 4, 2015)

Sand Dunes of Death Valley with rain in the mountains.


----------



## Michael Robinson (Jan 4, 2015)

@bulldurham I agree with another poster, great image!


----------

